# Halfords 6 week service



## Hop3y (13 Jan 2011)

I got my bike on 23rd December and love it as you can probably tell form my other posts. As I got it from Hellfrauds, I get a free service in the first 6 weeks...

My question is, is it worth it? My bike feels fine but after what's been said on other sites, would it be worth taking it to a LBS and paying for a service or take it back to 'them that say they know it all, but don't'?


----------



## subaqua (13 Jan 2011)

send me the money you obviuosly have too much of 

if you thought the service team were good enough to check it out and adjust it when you bought it why not now? 

take it back get the FREE service and if you aint happy after then take it to LBS and get them to redo it.


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jan 2011)

depends on a number of factors such as

do you know your way round a bike i.e. do you need someone else to tell you what is wrong and then how to fix it?

how convenient is it? is the branch miles away so you need to take time of work or make long jounrey to get there?

.... but as it is free, then why not?


----------



## Hop3y (13 Jan 2011)

I suppose. 

The guy did know a lot about my bike so if he did it I'd be happy. It's just up the road, so just going to go for it!

What harm can it do eh??


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jan 2011)

I claimed my free service. Halfords replaced the rebound adjuster knob which had fallen off free of charge. I didn't know it had gone awol and replacements are £15


----------



## Hop3y (13 Jan 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I claimed my free service. Halfords replaced the rebound adjuster knob which had fallen off free of charge. I didn't know it had gone awol and replacements are £15



I'm going to do it then


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Jan 2011)

it depends on the quality of the mechanics, which can cary enormously. if the bike was fine when delivered, then it's worth letting them do the 6 week service. if not, take it to a known decent lbs for one. don't be afraid to do this; one lbs owner told me that fixing halfords' mistakes is a good revenue stream.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jan 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> it depends on the quality of the mechanics, which can cary enormously. if the bike was fine when delivered, then it's worth letting them do the 6 week service. if not, take it to a known decent lbs for one. don't be afraid to do this; one lbs owner told me that fixing halfords' mistakes is a good revenue stream.




that is very sound advice. I was happy with the guy who prepped my bike and I ensured he was doing the service.


----------



## Hop3y (14 Jan 2011)

The guy who set up my bike and reccomended mine was very knowledgable and has worked there for years so is obviously experienced. Just loads of geeky, spotty kids working away in the background that I'm wary of!


----------

